# Is it worth buying a Hario Switch?



## Dareverend (11 mo ago)

I am a brewing nube, but really enjoying it. I have a Clever Dripper, Ceramic V60, Brewista kettle and a Knock Felt 47 grinder. Is it worth adding a switch ? I really like the ease and taste of the clever dripper and also the fact you can brew 2 cups. My V60 cups are a little erratic at the moment, but I am sure they will improve with practice. Thanks in advance.


----------



## James811 (May 10, 2014)

For what it's worth I have a Clever, V60 and a switch. I do 99% of my brewing with the clever or v60, and almost never use my switch as I prefer the clever over the switch


----------



## GrahamSPhillips (Jan 29, 2021)

Dareverend said:


> I am a brewing nube, but really enjoying it. I have a Clever Dripper, Ceramic V60, Brewista kettle and a Knock Felt 47 grinder. Is it worth adding a switch ? I really like the ease and taste of the clever dripper and also the fact you can brew 2 cups. My V60 cups are a little erratic at the moment, but I am sure they will improve with practice. Thanks in advance.


I really see no point of adding the Switch if you have a Clever. If you are looking for something different there's StaggX; OREA V3 and probs most interesting and different TRICOLATE.


----------



## Dareverend (11 mo ago)

GrahamSPhillips said:


> I really see no point of adding the Switch if you have a Clever. If you are looking for something different there's StaggX; OREA V3 and probs most interesting and different TRICOLATE.


Thanks for the tip. I will take a look.


----------



## MWJB (Feb 28, 2012)

I wouldn't buy a Tricolate, or a Switch.

If you have a V60 and you're struggling with consistency, maybe get the Hario Drip Assist instead?


----------



## Dareverend (11 mo ago)

MWJB said:


> I wouldn't buy a Tricolate, or a Switch.
> 
> If you have a V60 and you're struggling with consistency, maybe get the Hario Drip Assist instead?


Thanks . I think might get the Stagg X and the Hario Drip Assist too


----------

